# CCW for Wife



## Thevolkp (May 26, 2012)

Not a which gun question as I can figure that out myself. I only carry 1911's so that's what I am very familiar with. My wife wants her own gun after seeing my neighbor's LCP. He's a sheriff deputy and it's his backup gun. She really liked the small size of it. Before I take her out looking for a small gun there's a couple of things I would like to get some input on first. The first is hammer vs. striker. What would be better for general carry such as in a purse? I'm thinking other than trigger pull, a striker would be more convenient and simpler. Also, in a similar sized gun, how does the recoil between a.380 and 9mm compare?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

The first is hammer vs. striker
no difference in going bang - just is personnal preference - do you like an exposed hammer to cock it back to be easier to pull the silde - and other items to type

What would be better for general carry such as in a purse?
don't carry in a purse - CCW ON THE PERSON - how many times has you wife left her purse somewhere? similiar thread on this you can read

in a similar sized gun, how does the recoil between a.380 and 9mm compare
you said similiar.... so the recoil would be about twice - it's all related to energy vs weight of the gun -

i had an LCP - didn't like it - too hard on the hand - it hurt - doubt if you wife will like it - for 380 get the sig 238 - heavier and a bit fatter to absorb energy


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

My wife just bought the Beretta Nano. Personally I am used to a shorter trigger pull but she hasn't shot a lot of semiautomatics so is doesn't bother her. The recoil is very manageable. A nice CCW.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

My wife decided a couple weeks ago that she wanted a pistol to (eventually) carry. We hit most of the local shops to try them on. Right or wrong the criteria was:

a) it fit her hand comfortably
b) she could operate it with ease

We looked at every available compact and sub-compact pistol and revolver in .38, 380, 9mm, and .40. After another day or two of thought, she decided on the Bersa Thunder 380. After another week of searching, I ordered it from Bud's (dealt with them before and was pleased). We are starting week two and I am getting bit pissed as it's still in 'processing'. But, I digress. I'd prefer she have something a bit stronger but this is her first handgun and won't be carrying until she's had plenty of range time before taking a CC class. No timeframe.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

LePetomane said:


> My wife just bought the Beretta Nano. Personally I am used to a shorter trigger pull but she hasn't shot a lot of semiautomatics so is doesn't bother her. The recoil is very manageable. A nice CCW.


we tried a Nano and she didn't like it for some reason. I was a bit let down by the trigger. Not the length of pull but the (lack of) smoothness. Actually felt worse than my Sigma ever did. The PX4 we tried (and she had 'on her list") was very smooth.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

You should have her try a few guns out before she picks one. Even if trying out means just holding them in the gun store and pulling the trigger. The ruger LCP makes a fine womans carry gun, however it has a pretty hard trigger pull and sometimes girls over-compensate or can't pull it effectively while being accurate. Might have her try a revolver or even a different firearm completely like a Nano someone mentioned. oR a glock 26 lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Does your wife already have pistol-shooting skill?
If she doesn't, she should better learn her skills using a full-size, full-weight pistol first. Your 1911 is an ideal learning tool.
The .45 recoils in a more controllable manner than any other cartridge, and in a 1911 the combination is a pussycat. Just teach her to hold the gun as tightly as she can, and to follow-through.

Once she is a skilled pistol shooter, than you can take her to try smaller carry guns.
But remember that "a little gun for the little lady" is a deeply flawed concept.
The smaller the gun, the more difficult it will be for her to shoot it comfortably, effectively, and well.

It is not enough to merely "try on" pistols as one might do with clothing. Each one needs to be used by her, in her own hands.
So take her somewhere that rents shooting time on many different pistols, and let her try as many as possible.
Then let her make the choice on her own.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm gonna disagree with you Steve...... I think the lady should start her proficiency quest with a .22 caliber something, and develop the fundamentals. THEN, the proper implementation of said fundamentals will allow for the move up the caliber ladder.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

so just get a 1911 in 22lr caliber!
that solves two comments
lol


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

hideit said:


> so just get a 1911 in 22lr caliber!
> that solves two comments
> lol


1911 platforms chambered in .22 LR are made by Sig, GSG, Colt, Umarex, and probably others. I have one, and use it in classes every week, with great results.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If she is looking for purse carry, size and weight are probably factors in her mind. The Kahr PM9 is a very good gun for this purpose. Light weight and chambered for 9mm, it is accurate and does not transmit a lot of recoil to the shooter. The LCP is also very good and there is a strong similarity between the LCP/P3AT hammer guns and the Kahr PM9. Though the Kahr is striker fired, the trigger presents a nearly identical feel as do those hammer guns in that its resistance is immediate and constant throughout its 3/8 inch pull.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know why anyone would want to carry a striker fired gun in their purse, unless they know that the safety is fully engaged EVERY time......women carry lots of stuff in their purse, and if something happened to get by the trigger, you could have problems.......the wife got a Ruger SR40, but she doesn't carry it in her purse.......


----------



## Thevolkp (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I don't think my wife would ever put her gun in her purse. For one thing she would never find it. I threw the purse comment out there to see if I would get any replies about the hammer catching on something. The striker would seem like one less thing she would have to think about and not to have the hammer cocked for readiness as I do with my 1911's. My plan is buying a smaller pistol that I like. When she tries it she'll most likely not like it for whatever reason. This way I get another pistol and she will know more what she is looking for in a handgun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

berettabone said:


> I don't know why anyone would want to carry a striker fired gun in their purse, unless they know that the safety is fully engaged EVERY time......women carry lots of stuff in their purse, and if something happened to get by the trigger, you could have problems.......the wife got a Ruger SR40, but she doesn't carry it in her purse.......


Are you familiar with the Kahr trigger system? My guess is 'no'. Mind you, this is not a flame or insult, but let's face it, we all learn from others on these sites. The Kahr striker fired system combined with their trigger is unlike most other striker fired pistols. Their trigger has a feeling much like that of a fine tuned double action revolver. Nothing like a Glock, M&P, or XD.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

As with anything, everyone has there own priorities. My wife could not comfortably hold many of the handguns in the 'concealed' size range. Nor could she operate many of them. There was a Kahr CM9 at one shop on sale for a great price (I'd like to have it myself). But, she couldn't move the slide even an angstrom. Others, she could not operate the slide release. Still others, she could not operate the safety. If one cannot operate the basic controls, you might as well just throw it at the bad guy. Just my three cents which amounts to nothing in this day and age.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SP3 said:


> As with anything, everyone has there own priorities. My wife could not comfortably hold many of the handguns in the 'concealed' size range. Nor could she operate many of them. There was a Kahr CM9 at one shop on sale for a great price (I'd like to have it myself). But, she couldn't move the slide even an angstrom. Others, she could not operate the slide release. Still others, she could not operate the safety. If one cannot operate the basic controls, you might as well just throw it at the bad guy. *Just my three cents which amounts to nothing in this day and age.*


Actually it amounts to a great deal in the context of this post of yours. As you said, if your wife cannot operate the various controls on a given gun, it is not in her best interest to buy that one.

I have a neighbor friend across the street whom I helped (councilled, advised) buy a new semi-auto centerfire pistol in October. He went with a gen4 Glock 17. One of the concerns I advised him to seriously consider was his support hand. The thumb on that hand was rather weak due to some bone damage and surgery. Since he is right handed, he needs that hand to work the slide for getting the gun into battery as well as disassembly. The gen4 Glock 17 enabled him to do this comfortably. Other guns, not so much.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Striker fired firearms usually don't have a hammer......I was worried about the trigger.


Thevolkp said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't think my wife would ever put her gun in her purse. For one thing she would never find it. I threw the purse comment out there to see if I would get any replies about the hammer catching on something. The striker would seem like one less thing she would have to think about and not to have the hammer cocked for readiness as I do with my 1911's. My plan is buying a smaller pistol that I like. When she tries it she'll most likely not like it for whatever reason. This way I get another pistol and she will know more what she is looking for in a handgun.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

LePetomane said:


> My wife just bought the Beretta Nano. Personally I am used to a shorter trigger pull but she hasn't shot a lot of semiautomatics so is doesn't bother her. The recoil is very manageable. A nice CCW.


That is what my wife and I both carry.. love the Nano.


----------



## Thevolkp (May 26, 2012)

Picked up a Nano today for my wife's Xmas present. Hope she doesn't like it. Will be a great alternative to my 1911's for some situations.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

SP3 said:


> As with anything, everyone has there own priorities. My wife could not comfortably hold many of the handguns in the 'concealed' size range. Nor could she operate many of them. There was a Kahr CM9 at one shop on sale for a great price (I'd like to have it myself). But, she couldn't move the slide even an angstrom. Others, she could not operate the slide release. Still others, she could not operate the safety. If one cannot operate the basic controls, you might as well just throw it at the bad guy. Just my three cents which amounts to nothing in this day and age.


she should have a REVOLVER - ever heard of those?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Small revolvers have their own set of problems.

She should have whatever _she_ chooses for herself.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

hideit said:


> she should have a REVOLVER - ever heard of those?


Why yes, I/we have heard of those, amazingly enough. When I said she tried every handgun in the 'concealed' size range, I mean EVERY one. There was one on her 'final four', in fact. And, SHE chose the one SHE was most comfortable with. I can see where the post you quoted might make it look like she ignored them - my mistake (they didn't fit her hand). But that doesn't require a snide comment on your part.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Small revolvers have their own set of problems.
> 
> She should have whatever _she_ chooses for herself.


+1 to that.

If it comes to be that she doesn't like, or cannot control the Bersa acceptably, we'll start the search again. No different than long-time shooters trying to find their 'perfect' gun.


----------



## Thevolkp (May 26, 2012)

I chose the Nano for it's simplicity. Feels good to me and am familiar with longer trigger pulls. I use SRH's for deer hunting in 454 and 44mag. Putting Talon rubber grips on it with extended mags on order. Won't be the last gun I buy so if my wife doesn't like it she will have a good idea what to look for.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

The last woman I helped learn to shoot carries a 1911.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife, Jean, also learned to shoot with a 1911 in .45 ACP.
Jean is barely five feet tall, and weighs 100 pounds when she's fully dressed and soaking wet.

Any competent person over the age of nine or 10 can learn to successfully and comfortably shoot the 1911 in .45 ACP.

Jean does not carry a 1911, however, because she is small and thin, and it would conceal her, rather than the other way 'round.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My wife, Jean, also learned to shoot with a 1911 in .45 ACP.
> Jean is barely five feet tall, and weighs 100 pounds when she's fully dressed and soaking wet.
> 
> Any competent person over the age of nine or 10 can learn to successfully and comfortably shoot the 1911 in .45 ACP.
> ...


that made me laugh. thanks!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

hideit said:


> she should have a REVOLVER - ever heard of those?


That was going to be my comment. And no matter what the men say, some women will only carry in the purse. There are dedicated purses for this purpose and they are best, but the styles are limited. So for purse carry, and for inexperienced shooters, the revolver.

I have a 340PD (but no purse). The enclose hammer is best for this type of carry. I also have a 640 Pro, and the added weight makes it easier to shoot.

If she turns out to be recoil sensitive, then the Kel-Tec .22Magnum is light and carries a 30 round magazine. It will be loud, but the recoil will be very light. Ammo ain't cheap though.

S & W makes a model 351C, revolver that weighs 10 ounces and carries (I think) eight rounds of .22 magnum. Enclosed hammer. A good gun for someone who is recoil sensitive and wants to carry in a purse or pocket.

I think the Nano is going to be a bit heavy in recoil. I've not shot it though.


----------

